# how do i remove the stock radio and stock changer of a 2005 sentra 1.8s?



## arjayiii (Dec 13, 2005)

Does anybody know if there is a website that will help me show how to remove my stock radio and cd changer? Or does anybody know how to do it? I will be replacing mine pretty soon and I need help from anybody who knows. Thanks.


----------



## djR1SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

arjayiii said:


> Does anybody know if there is a website that will help me show how to remove my stock radio and cd changer? Or does anybody know how to do it? I will be replacing mine pretty soon and I need help from anybody who knows. Thanks.


You should have a compartment on top of your A/C vents that opens up by pushing a button. If you do, open that compartment and grab the compartment with your four fingers inside of it and the thumb holding the front of the compartment.

Pull firmly towards you and it should snap out. Go ahead! You're not gonna break anything.

After that, right above the head unit (behind where the cubby should be) there are two screws, one on each side. Remove those.

Now, there's a triming around the cd changer, in front/above the cup holders. Grab the triming from the back (on each side around cd changer) and pull firmly towards you. It too will pop out, revealing two more screws.

Your done!


----------



## djR1SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

You're done!

or follow this if easier for you


----------



## arjayiii (Dec 13, 2005)

*thank you*

Thanks for the reply. It is very informative. I will start working on my car this weekend.









djR1SpecV said:


> You're done!
> 
> or follow this if easier for you


----------

